# Lump and growth



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Woof has had a little bump on his tail since I got him. It was as if his tail had been broken at one point and was never set properly. It was tiny, about the size of a dime and very little rise to it. I was combing out his tail the other night and noticed the bump has grown considerably. It’s about the size of a quarter/loonie and is about half an inch high maybe a little less. Its rock hard to the touch and doesn’t seem to bother him in anyway. But it worries me that it’s grown; maybe it’s not due to an untreated break? 

Along with that I found a tiny growth on one of his front legs. I’m not as worried about that but still not keen on it. It’s soft to the touch, almost the size of a push pin top. When I tried to get a good look at it, moving the hair aside he got a little snaky and mouthed my hands but otherwise it didn’t seem to bug him in any way. 

I was talking to the boyfriend about it and showed him. When I asked if he thought we should make a vet appointment since it doesn’t seem to bother him he made a good point. This is the same dog that didn’t even blink with a shock collar on level 10 was on him. His pain tolerance is pretty high, but maybe wait it out. I’ve been debating still, one minute I’m looking for the vet clinics number the next I’m telling myself to wait it out and see if it gets worse. I don’t like brushing things under the rug when it comes to their health but I don’t want to over react at the same time which I have a tendency to do when it comes to them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd have any lumps or bumps checked out. Better to be safe than sorry especially when they're located on the limbs because if they get big you don't have a lot of extra room to take wide margins IF it is something bad.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally I would rather err on t he side of a vet visit and find out the bumps are fatty tumors or benign than find out I waited and it is a problem. Bumpies are hard to diagnose without a visit.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i check out all lumps. they dont have to hurt to cause trouble.


----------

